# Expat tax in Malaysia



## rb2000 (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi,

I am looking at a potential 2 year contract in Malaysia working for a Malaysian company.

Does anyone have any advice on how tax works?

I'm looking for general advice on:

Where I would pay tax
The rate of tax I would pay, etc.

I know it's a fairly general question, but any advice would be great!

Many thanks


----------

